# Best Gun cleaning kits



## alexramsey01 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a little confused to choose a gun cleaning kit for my AMBUSH 300

http://thebigdeer.com/the-best-gun-cleaning-kit-2017/

Which is the most suitable for my gun?


----------



## transfixer (Aug 10, 2017)

I have an assortment of items, pieces of kits I've accumulated over time, to suit my needs,  but looking at the kits on that page , the Real Avid kit would suit your needs the best for the money, only thing additional you would need is a 30cal bore brush, and of course solvent and lubricants.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 10, 2017)

i would suggest that you avoid the kits. specifically, those with the multipiece rods.

after too many of the cheapo aluminum rods breaking i got a single piece rod, actually 3, for different calibers. the rod coated with some flavor of ?plastic? so as not to damage the barrel. (as opposed to a metal rod)

you can buy the brushes and swabs you need.

the junk in those little cases just isn't worth it for me. (ymmv)

yes, it's a little more expensive., but i got tired of the junk.

good luck on what you choose.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 10, 2017)

Order everything you need from Dewey including one of their one piece coated rods. They have jags, patches, brushes, etc. It will come packed in a heavy duty cardboard tube that will work great for storing the rod and toting them to the range if you  clean at the range which is what I do. When I get home I put everything up and can immediately take a nap  . Order 5 or 6 brushes.

https://deweyrods.com/


----------



## Josey (Aug 11, 2017)

georgia_home said:


> i would suggest that you avoid the kits. specifically, those with the multipiece rods.
> 
> after too many of the cheapo aluminum rods breaking i got a single piece rod, actually 3, for different calibers. the rod coated with some flavor of ?plastic? so as not to damage the barrel. (as opposed to a metal rod)
> 
> ...



That's what I ended up doing, so I have a few older kits just lying around.

Get exactly what you need, for your caliber(s), in the quality you want/need instead of having a bunch of stuff you have no use for.

I agree on the single piece rod.  Get one of those, then jags, bore brushes and chamber brushes in your caliber(s).  Cleaning patches to suit, then you have your kit and are done.  Well, except for the nifty box, or box that just doesn't work.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 11, 2017)

Single piece rods are great for the work bench at home, but for me are troublesome to carry with me on a trip to the woods,  I have a quality multi-piece rod for my kit that goes with me in the truck.


----------



## killerv (Aug 14, 2017)

I use all Pro-Shot products


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Jan 6, 2018)

Best gun cleaning kit I’ve got is one my wife was issued (3 times) for deployments. She used one and kept 2 new, she asked if they wanted them back and they said no, bonus for me. It has a rod, and a bore snake type deal where you can clean from the breech if you normally can’t. Comes with all the brushes, slotted patch holders, picks, a nylon brush, lens cleaning brushes, a silicone cloth, it’s amazing


----------



## killerv (Jan 9, 2018)

Not a kit exactly but pro-shot products are some fine cleaning tools. .


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm so sick of having several gun cleaning kits, or parts of kits, all mixed together in a big plastic storage box.  When I need to assemble a cleaning rod, I'm constantly finding sections that look the same, but won't fit because they're from different companies, or the same company but made in different decades, and all have different thread pitches and lengths.

And none of the accessories for the tip of the rod are threaded the same as the rod sections.  So this forces you to assemble at least two sections of a rifle cleaning rod (some 24" long) just to clean a pistol with a 4" barrel.

Unless you have a dedicated pistol cleaning rod (which I do, somewhere in there, but it looks just like the back end of a standard multi-section rod).  

The factory-supplied cleaning rods are generally a joke, and none of their accessories fit anything else.

SO, IN LIGHT OF ALL THAT, if you can afford it, I say do this:

Start with 2 pistol-only 1 piece rods, and, if you never travel with your cleaning gear and can hang your stuff next to your workbench, TWO more rifle-length cleaning rods. One .22 caliber and one .30 caliber would handle all I need.

THEN, buy the accessories!   Slot head tips, jag (push-only) tips. Plastic-bristle brushes. Bronze or stainless steel wire bore brushes.  Get an adapter to put extra-large attachments on the end of that .30 rod and use it for cleaning shotguns, too.

Buy all your gear at the same time and of the same brand-- a popular brand that will be around for years to come.

P.S.  I don't use the same cleaning kit on guns shot with black powder or corrosive-primed ammo.  I've got a different kit just for that purpose, so I don't cross-contaminate my nice guns.


----------



## russton (Jan 25, 2018)

Another proshot products fan here.  Good quality and the price is reasonable.


----------

